
Show HN: I built a mini Social Blade on top of Google Sheets - vicke4
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/yt_tracker_youtube_stats_analytics/952783286913
======
vicke4
Hey guys,

This Sheets add-on pulls various metrics like the number of views, likes,
subscribers, etc for any YouTube videos/channels.

------
upen946
Hi, This is interesting. Also, just realized that it has about 24K users
already. Good work!!

~~~
vicke4
Thank you so much!

